# Win a BuckEye Cam Contest



## jcurtis (Apr 13, 2006)

What are the specs of the camera? Is it part of one of the wireless systems or just a stand alone? Flash/no-flash, etc.


Thanks!


----------



## BuckEyeCam (Jan 18, 2006)

Here is what I can say 

It's a BuckEye Cam - Which means it's fast and works

It's high resolution (adjustable resolution camera modes)

It's upgradeable to wireless (Like all our systems are)

It has 2 video modes

Dual lens (like all our models)

It has IR at night

True color during the day

Completely silent

External port for optional solar panel and battery bank (plug and play)

Upgradeable firmware (download the latest stuff for free, just like all our systems)

Will come as a complete kit:
Camera
Adjustable mounting bracket
Real ratchet strap
Rechargeable battery (Easily around 20,000 pictures per charge)
Wall Charger


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Sent*

I sent you some entries. Hope you like them.
How long is the contest? I just got the brain Rolling so I may come up with alot more. 

Later Junkie


----------



## BuckEyeCam (Jan 18, 2006)

We will run the contest for at least a 30 days so everyone has a chance to enter.

You can submit as many "names" as you want - cause you just never know which one might fit ....


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for this contest. I sent in some entries this morning as well.


----------



## BuckEyeCam (Jan 18, 2006)

Here a link to the contest - so we can keep everyone posted in one place
http://www.buckeyecam.com/downloads/namethecam.pdf

Thanks for all the entries so far - Keep them coming! We are really getting some good ones to choose from.....


----------



## Linesman71 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Pm*

Sent a private massage.


----------



## BuckEyeCam (Jan 18, 2006)

Got it -


----------



## Matq2gs (Jan 7, 2005)

I pm-ed you


----------



## BuckEyeCam (Jan 18, 2006)

Getting A LOT of PM's - getting hard to manage 
Please send you "names" to [email protected]

We are NOT going to sell or even use any of your information other than to contact the winner - If there more than one pick the "winning" name there will be a drawing to see who wins the camera......
Good luck and keep the names coming.....


----------



## Matq2gs (Jan 7, 2005)

I couldn't send it to that email address. It come back saying that the server could not be found. Tha's why I pm-ed it.


----------



## BuckEyeCam (Jan 18, 2006)

I got yours....
Getting a lot of emails slowing the server down a tad....:embara:


----------



## BuckEyeCam (Jan 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BuckEyeCam (Jan 18, 2006)

Not to much longer.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Sent ya an email, hope you got. Good luck with the cam.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

*Buckeyecam,*
I think you said 30 days right? Is there a winner yet?


----------



## BuckEyeCam (Jan 18, 2006)

The new camera name is going to be "Apollo" 
Since there were so many that selected that name there will be a drawing for the winner (from the group of entries who selected Apollo) 

The name drawn will be announced on the website www.buckeyecam.com once we get confirmation and approval to do so.

Thanks for everyone's participation!!!


----------



## mavrick (May 22, 2002)

*Really!!!!*

Didn't take much vision on your part to name this one! That had to be a front runner on your part already. Maybe you just wanted to give a camera away!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Man i wish i wouldn't have missed this like a month ago....i had THE perfect name. Oh well maybe next year i guess.


----------

